# my wife dreamt having sex with someone



## curioushubby (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi! I've been married for 2 years and our marriage has been on the rocks due to a lot of family and personal issues. My wife told me that she dreamt of having sex with someone while I was having sex with another girl in another room. She said me and my partner went into the room and started having an orgy. She said she had orgasm while having sex with the other guy. What does this mean? She cheated on her past relationship, is she also cheating on me? Please help!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

It was a dream it doesn't mean anything. If she was cheating on you she likely wouldn't have told you about the dream. By confiding in you about it she is probably expressing that she is horny and wants some sexing, and as it was you she told this it is likely a good thing so go make love to her.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

curioushubby said:


> Hi! I've been married for 2 years and our marriage has been on the rocks due to a lot of family and personal issues. My wife told me that she dreamt of having sex with someone while I was having sex with another girl in another room. She said me and my partner went into the room and started having an orgy. She said she had orgasm while having sex with the other guy. What does this mean? She cheated on her past relationship, is she also cheating on me? Please help!


What did she eat for dinner?

It means she had a sexy dream. She probably needed you to have sex with her before she went to sleep. That is all.

Now the real question is why did she share this with you? Did she really dream it or is she f'ing with your head? Oh wait. You were there. That is how you know. Actually she is telling you she needs some ... now.

So step away for the keyboard. Take a shower. Do her favorite things ( oral / g-spot / whatever ). Then bang the the heck out of her. Really. DO IT.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

It's a big, fat hint. I'm guessing she's not the "jump your bones" type?

The only reason we talk about dreams are to drop hints or if they are truly, shockingly bizarre. That was not truly, shockingly bizarre. If she'd been dreaming that you'd been having sex in the other room with all the Disney princesses while she played Quidditch while riding a magic carpet....THAT would be bizarre.

Her dream was a hint. Take a shower, light some candles and have a little fun tonight


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

maybe she wants to try swinging and was hinting about it to you through the old I dreamed a sex dream last night to get your reaction.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> What did she eat for dinner?
> 
> It means she had a sexy dream. She probably needed you to have sex with her before she went to sleep. That is all.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

This is spot on. Sex dreams are not uncommon and even normal when you are unable to do something about it.


----------



## shaung (Mar 18, 2011)

meson said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree:
> 
> This is spot on. Sex dreams are not uncommon and even normal when you are unable to do something about it.


Wet dreams are normal. I have had one and my wife has had one. 

In mine I had sex with some Asian woman in a bar......it made no sense at all and we didnt say a word to each other. We just did it. I must have a thing for Asian women subconsciously.

My wife had a wet dream with Tom Selek, whom my mother in law has always had a crush on. The subconsious mind is so weird.

My wife said he only regret is that it was Tom Selek and not David Hasslehoff. Women......


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> What did she eat for dinner?
> 
> It means she had a sexy dream. She probably needed you to have sex with her before she went to sleep. That is all.
> 
> ...


  

very true!

I have this kind of dreams often. It usually happens while I am having my period. 

My husband finds it amazing. 

In my dream, there are all kinds of different sex images. The images are usually about people having sex! I don't know if I participate in it! I don't know who those people are. Whatever, I usually wake up with having an orgasm, it still feels great, it is an orgasm.

I don't think my dreams suggest anything. I can't control what I dream. I think I am a horny woman, I need to cum regularly. During my period, I can't have sex, so I have sex dreams!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

chillymorn said:


> maybe she wants to try swinging and was hinting about it to you through the old I dreamed a sex dream last night to get your reaction.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

There was no dream.


----------



## BleepingFamily (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't think you have nothing to be worried about. Dreams often dont reflect reality but they are more beare of meanings. This dream might be interpreted only asking you wife what does it mean TO HER. 
However, the fact she told you about it...must have some other meaning to YOU! 

Good Luck!

Mike


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

One time I had the steamiest sex dream about....(drum-roll).....my pastor:wtf: He was a hottie, btw. I do have taste. 

Means nothing. Couldn't go back to church, though.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

MGirl said:


> One time I had the steamiest sex dream about....(drum-roll).....my pastor:wtf: He was a hottie, btw. I do have taste.
> 
> Means nothing. *Couldn't go back to church, though*.


:rofl::smthumbup::lol::rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What is that thing Anne Rice once said: "Dreams are nothing and dreams will pass."

Dreams don't mean anything. If dreams were true I'd be able to fly, have a house in Cuba that I can cross the street from New York to, can breathe underwater, and I've been sleeping with the Matrix guy for about seven years now. Oh and I once went on a sailing trip with President Obama. 

My dreams are much more exciting than real life.


----------



## curioushubby (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Did I sound like I'm not giving my wife enough attention, luvin' and hot sex? I'm am the horniest stud in the block and gives my wife all the attention and hot sex. I always care the she's satisfied before I finish and oh yeah we did have hot sex the day after and the following day.

I'm curious of the fact that dreams are your subcounscoius fullfilment of what your wants in your waking life. Maybe she does want to try some orgy. Hehehe, I remember when we were dating on how she's ok to have sex with another girl. Ughz! Or maybe she's just not happy with our relationship?


----------



## kevint (Mar 14, 2009)

Let my wife tell it she will you that dreams are "Your Subconscious thoughts".It's a dream man.Don't read into anymore than that.


----------



## SadieBrown (Mar 16, 2011)

MGirl said:


> One time I had the steamiest sex dream about....(drum-roll).....my pastor:wtf: He was a hottie, btw. I do have taste.
> 
> Means nothing. Couldn't go back to church, though.


:rofl::lol::lol:




Jellybeans said:


> What is that thing Anne Rice once said: "Dreams are nothing and dreams will pass."
> 
> Dreams don't mean anything. If dreams were true I'd be able to fly, have a house in Cuba that I can cross the street from New York to, can breathe underwater, and I've been sleeping with the Matrix guy for about seven years now. Oh and I once went on a sailing trip with President Obama.
> 
> My dreams are much more exciting than real life.


Tell me about it, according to my dreams I have been having most of my life I am the person that is going to save the world when Armageddon happens.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Haha. If only we could combine all of these dreams. We'd be able to come up with a great movie and sell it to Hollywood!


----------



## jerseygirl27 (Aug 23, 2010)

I dream and fantasize about other men... It is totally normal. She is def. dropping you a hint that she needs sex from you.


----------



## the gifted (Aug 31, 2011)

If she betrayed you in real life she dreamed how she would betray the dream?


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

It was a dream don't read too much into it unless of course she keeps bringing it up all the time. 
I tell my H my dreams all the time when I remember them, they range from hot sexy girl on girl dreams to zombie apocalypse fighting for survival dreams. Does this mean I want to hook up with a chick or that I long for the possibility of the world being riddled with zombies? NO it means it was a dream and it meant nothing.
Now I would understand if weeks later she is still bringing up this dream or if she starts asking you what your thoughts are on "swinging" where you would have something worth questioning.


----------



## rikithemonk (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe she wants to try swinging and this may be a way to test the waters. After all, saying;"I think we should try to find another couple to have sex with." is a bit forward for some women. Testing your reaction by bringing up a dream is much safer. 

Swinging isn't necessarily harmful when the relationship is strong and the couple is well grounded and reasonable people. However, I'm guessing that this doesn't describe you two. You got jealous over a simple dream, you wouldn't do very well at all in a open relationship. 

No Offense intended


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

rikithemonk said:


> Maybe she wants to try swinging and this may be a way to test the waters. After all, saying;"I think we should try to find another couple to have sex with." is a bit forward for some women. Testing your reaction by bringing up a dream is much safer.
> 
> Swinging isn't necessarily harmful when the relationship is strong and the couple is well grounded and reasonable people. However, I'm guessing that this doesn't describe you two. You got jealous over a simple dream, you wouldn't do very well at all in a open relationship.
> 
> No Offense intended


No, she's just horny. Swinging may not be harmful when the relationship is strong and well grounded, but in that case it is also unecessary. It all depends on the sexual preferences of the couple, but if things are great then don't risk it by introducing that kind of danger, there are unlimited other new things a couple can (should) bring into the bedroom before another person. Also, if she does want to try swinging, she you both need to talk about it completely openly before either of you would be ready, dropping subtle hints is not a good idea.


----------



## curioushubby (Aug 3, 2011)

jerseygirl27 said:


> I dream and fantasize about other men... It is totally normal. She is def. dropping you a hint that she needs sex from you.


I dn't know Jerseygirl. I always wanted to make love but since she's tired from work and taking care of our baby, she will always fall asleep and just tell me we'll do it the following day. I always try to initiate yet she's tired and then she'll tell me about her sex dreams. It's really buggin' me.


----------



## adam70 (Sep 9, 2011)

your wife is very honest.


----------

